# Leaf distortion Ludwigia Pantanal



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at what the leaves of my L. Pantanal are doing. I had a CO2 issue which I have resolved. They are now converting back to the regular submerged leaf. Weird huh?!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks to me as though the plant is going from a less healthy state to a more healthy state. Perhaps it wasn't getting enough CO2 previously, and now it is getting a lot more. The new leaves still don't look very much like the very narrow leaves of the submersed state, but they are getting a nice color.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's like it went to emersed leaves. The leaves are beginning to change back to narrow submerged leaves. They are coming out between the leaf nodes. SO wierd. I should take another px and show you how they are changing back. Give me a day or so. DFWAPC meeting tomorrow. Yeah!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen that conversion from emersed form to submersed form in L. cuba. It is a major change, almost a metamorphosis.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought I'd post a px of it converting back. So wierd. I wouldn't think CO2 would have that huge an affect to actually change leaf shape. If you look under the new fine leaves you can see the older long and thick leaves that are in the px of post 1


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ludwigia inclinata 'cuba' converting from emerse to submerse


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The odd thing is that these were never above the water. They were under water when they did this change. I'd never heard of it doing that under water...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive had that plant do the same to me. Dont know why, I gave up on that plant. Its my Elinore!


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Mine tends to grow round leaves when its near the surface of the water where light intensity is higher.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Super interesting. I've never seen this in any L. inclinata var I've successfully grown (only L. inclinata and L. 'Cuba') nor can recall seeing emergent growth in any entirely submerged grown plant. Kind of want to now...

Thank you for sharing these pics!


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

I've seen my water wisteria do the same thing, go from the thin needle leaves to a large broad single leaf and then back to the multiple thin needle leaves.

It happens i suppose.. either way the new growth looks good and seems the plant is happy now whatever the case, i wouldn't worry


----------

